# Need Suggestion Re 28 Rsds Couch



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

We'll be using the Outback this weekend at the Mid-Atlantic rally at Frontier Town. We're bringing some friends and will need to use the folding couch. Unfortunatly when you fold/open/convert the couch to a bed, there is a gap about 3 inches wide, running the length, between the two cushions.

Having never used it before, I'm looking for suggestions from the more experienced crowd as to what we could use to fill the gap. Leaving as is will make it difficult to sleep (comfortably) with a gap running down the center of the "bed".

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I never used it, either, but several members have said they use one of those swim noodles. It supposedly just fits there in the crack and is fairly comfortable.

Hope that hleps.

Mark


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Swim noodle or rolled up beach towel.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Swim noodle or rolled up beach towel.
> [snapback]106829[/snapback]​


x2









Bill.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

The 'Swim Noodle' will work, although I doubt you would really notice the gap all that much once you get a sleeping bag down anyway.

The whole notion, however, of that 'bed' being comfortable under any circumstances is a little...um... optimistic? Unless your friends are really short!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Another vote for the "noodle"

See you this weekend!

Tim


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have children with you, let them use the couch, it is much more suitable for them than adults! See you there!!

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If you have children with you, let them use the couch, it is much more suitable for them than adults! See you there!!


That being said, I slept on the sofa a few times in my 26RS when my wife's snoring was just too loud in my ear!

I didn't even open it up. Just put a pillow behind my head, angled my feet just outside the arm and drifted off.

Slept pretty well, too. And I'm 6'2" and 260!

So, it can be done.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I was going to buy one of those foam inserts you use when making 2 twin beds into a king but I like the noodle even better. I did use the towel but my granddaughter felt that was uncomfortable. Thanks for the tip! action


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

On the other hand, if your guests are too comfortable they're going to want to keep coming back.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> > If you have children with you, let them use the couch, it is much more suitable for them than adults! See you there!!
> 
> 
> That being said, I slept on the sofa a few times in my 26RS when my wife's snoring was just too loud in my ear!
> ...


Mark you sound like me just give me a pillow and I'm happy









Don


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the great advice!

Looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time on the trip...camping with a lot of freinds is awesome!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Just FYI, I saw swim noodles at Dollar Tree, where everything's $1. If it doesn't work too well, nothing really lost. They can run around $4-5 at Walmart.
Also, I laid down on the sofa, last time out, and I was comfy. My stepdaughter's husband laid on it, and said all that was missing was a TV being suspended from the rear slide rail overhead!!








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Mark and HootBob, You guys would be in big trouble if the DW's knew you were kissin' and tellin' about their snoring! haha!














Of course, if you two are like _my _DH, YOU are the ones that really snore and you go out on the couch because the ole' lady kicked you out for YOUR snoring~not hers~!! LOLOLOLOLOL!







action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Hey Mark and HootBob, You guys would be in big trouble if the DW's knew you were kissin' and tellin' about their snoring! haha!


You know, I actually told the DW about it last night. She raised her eyebrow for a moment, then smiled about it. Hey, what's the big deal about telling a few close friends anyway? (Latest count, there's only about 2000 of us here on Outbackers!)

I guess I'm not in that much trouble. She let me sleep with her last night. ( I mean SLEEP!







)

Mark


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA! Sounds like you're not in the doghouse then!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Just FYI, I saw swim noodles at Dollar Tree, where everything's $1. If it doesn't work too well, nothing really lost. They can run around $4-5 at Walmart.
> Also, I laid down on the sofa, last time out, and I was comfy. My stepdaughter's husband laid on it, and said all that was missing was a TV being suspended from the rear slide rail overhead!!
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, $1.33 each at Walmart. I just picked up a couple to put on the boat!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for that price update. It's been about 5 years, since I had my pool, and they were about that price, then. Guess they've come down!! Thank God something has!!








Darlene action


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

> Actually, $1.33 each at Walmart. I just picked up a couple to put on the boat!
> [snapback]107134[/snapback]​


Thanks, Son! (He has nonny's boat, too!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Sounds like you're not in the doghouse then!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He did say "sleep"...which to me mean the..close your eyes, and don't move for 8 hrs type of "sleep".


----------

